

The next thing Silicon Valley needs to disrupt big time: its own culture - smcl
http://qz.com/225782/the-next-thing-silicon-valley-needs-to-disrupt-big-time-its-own-culture/

======
greenyoda
This is the same article that was posted here a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7930430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7930430)
(335 points, 200 comments)

